# Youth bows



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

So as not to horn in on Chunky's thread. Since it was brought up what can ya'll recommend for a youth bow, I have two girls 17 and 12 both pretty small. They love to hunt and fish. I have an old bow that I have brought out of mothballs and this would give us one more thing to do together.
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Team Binnion (Jun 3, 2004)

*Mathews*

Mathews Mines (SP)


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Well,

We had both a Jennings and Parker youth bows, when the girls were small. They both had fun and success with those bows and even a few animals went down.

When DJ got a little bigger (I want to say around 14) I went out and bought her a Bowtech. Her shooting improved instantly, and in fact I have never been able to out shoot her since.

When the next birthday came around for Kelby I also upgraded her equipment. You would not believe the improvement and she killed a turkey two days after getting that bow. You may have seen the video posted here.

At the time I purchased those bows Matthews and Bowtech were the most popular brands being sold. Matthews does not have adjustable draw length....so I went Bowtech as I was hoping the girls were still growing some.

This is kind of tough for you because if you don't get them decent equipment.....it will be hard for them to improve and have fun. The other side of the coin is that to get good stuff for two kids you are going to have a rather large investment. If they don't stick with it, you will be able to recover some funds...but it will be a hassle.

As for me, I am not sorry one bit. My daughters have been hunting with me their whole lives and those times together are some of my best memories.

For the 12 year old, you might look at Parker, Jennings, and Browning. They make youth bows that can be easily and cheaply changed when the child grows.

For the 17 year old, I would let her shoot the small adult models in the major brands and see what feels good to her.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Here is that video, maybe you can show your daughters. Kelby was about to turn 15.

http://www.buffsblackwidow.com/videos/KelbyTurkey02.wmv


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Thank you sir that's exactly the kind of info. I was looking for.
Rick


----------



## Team Binnion (Jun 3, 2004)

*Mathews/Mission Archery*

My spelling was wrong and it was not on Mathews web sight, it is a Menace by Mission Archery, they are owned by Mathews. This bow will grow with the kid by adjusting one screw instead of changeing modules. My oldest grew up on the Parker but it cost 15 to 20 bucks for new modules everytime we grew. I bought this Menace for my middle son for Christmas this year, it is a great, great bow and it will fet his needs until he is in his late teens. I promise you cant go wrong with this bow. WWW.MissionArchery.com


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

My son shoot's a Parker. First bow and first pig. 40 to 50 lb limbs. Really good starter bow for the money.


----------



## POCviking (Apr 17, 2008)

i shoot a mathews but at first i had a redhead/bowtech toxik


----------



## Coach_Stew (Dec 29, 2004)

Hoyt Trykon Jr. very good starter bow that will grow with them...


----------

